# Any ideas what's going on?



## Chantelle (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi, does anyone know what I can do for my poor girl? I thought she had been pecked by another hen, but unsure. Her eye is white? I've seen some chats about it being puss, but unsure when it comes to eyes of what to do]. oes she need a vet? Altho would rather not spend a fortune if possible. But she is obviously unhappy and I need to help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is a first and it does look like pus. Before you opened the eye I thought she might have gotten stung but that eye is a whole different thing. That might be the third eyelid you're seeing. 

Is that the lid so swollen or is it the eyeball bulging? If it's the eyeball then she's going to absolutely need a vet if you have one.


----------



## Chantelle (Jul 3, 2020)

Thank you for your reply, I believe it is the eyeball that's bulging, as you can imagine she hates me touching it. I will ring the vet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry, that really isn't good. I hope I'm being a negative nellie and that your vet finds something treatable. 

Would you let me know what he/she says?


----------



## Chantelle (Jul 3, 2020)

Of course


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awwww poor girl. I was wondering what the vet had to say, or if you had a chance to do so for her? I hope they were able to help her and save the eye!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Same here. 

Thanks for reminding me that we haven't learned anything yet.


----------

